# Analysis and prediction Maccabi Tel Aviv Nice



## wawbet (Aug 18, 2022)

*Analysis of the match Maccabi Tel Aviv Nice*​



*Maccabi Nice form*


Israeli champions in 2019 and 2020 but only 3rd last season, Maccabi Tel Aviv will try to return to the C4 following their disillusionment last year in the Europa League (C3), being eliminated in the 1/16th final of the competition by PSV (1-2 on the aggregate of the two games: 1-1 at home and 1-0 for PSV in Eindhoven). 

Already engaged for two rounds now in these preliminary rounds, the Tel Aviv yellows had a tough time in the previous round against Aris losing the second leg (2-1) but the job had been done in the first leg (2-0). Before that, Maccabi had already beaten Zira of Azerbaijan in the first leg (0-3), before drawing the return leg at home (0-0).


On the other hand,  Nice have started their league campaign in a different way than they had hoped. Lucien Favre's men have drawn two Ligue 1 games: in the heat of Toulouse's opening match (1-1) and at home to Strasbourg on Sunday with the same scoreline.

Our safe tips for the match Both team to score​
Correct score 1-1​








						Best football tips for today - Europe conferance league
					

Best football analysis and predictions :over/under, 1x2 , Both team to score,  presented by our professional team.




					www.wawbetting.com


----------

